

Facebook is suffering an extended outage affecting many users in the US - amima
http://thenextweb.com/facebook/2013/01/29/facebook-is-suffering-an-extended-outage-affecting-many-users-in-the-us/?awesm=tnw.to_t0V4&utm_source=Twitter&utm_medium=Spreadus&utm_campaign=social%20media

======
mrhyperpenguin
I had issues connecting to Facebook. Though, my roommate had no issue
whatsoever. Even stranger, I could access Facebook in IE but not Chrome,
Chrome Canary, or Firefox.

------
jrs235
Www.facebook.com is fine for me. Facebook.com is not.

------
joedevon
...productivity skyrockets the world over

------
tokenadult
It's not affecting me or any of my friends all over the country.

~~~
cwh
i've noticed the TLD facebook.com is down, but www. works fine.

~~~
deadhead
www.facebook.com was down for me and some friends earlier. Only for a few
minutes though.

------
berlinbrown
Amateurs

------
badgar
Servers weren't responding for me for about an hour, but it's back up now.

